# LSI Raid problem [SOLVED]

## pigreco

Hi,

I have two identical servers  *Quote:*   

> PowerEdge1850 with PERC 4e/Si raid adapters

 .

```
~ # lspci -nn | grep RAID

02:0e.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: Dell PowerEdge Expandable RAID controller 4 [1028:0013] (rev 06)

```

```
 ~ # cat /proc/devices 

Character devices:

  1 mem

  4 /dev/vc/0

  4 tty

  4 ttyS

  5 /dev/tty

  5 /dev/console

  5 /dev/ptmx

  7 vcs

 10 misc

 13 input

 14 sound

 21 sg

 29 fb

128 ptm

136 pts

180 usb

189 usb_device

246 ipmidev

247 ql2xapidev

248 aac

249 gdth

250 hidraw

251 megaraid_sas_ioctl

252 megadev_legacy

253 bsg

254 watchdog

....

```

I have installed necessary kernel modules, gentoo packages and LSI software megactl-0.4.1 http://hwraid.le-vert.net/wiki/LSIMegaRAID#a3.4.Aboutdevmegadev0 for usage and monitoring the controller:

```

*  sys-block/megamgr

      Latest version available: 5.20-r2

      Latest version installed: 5.20-r2

      Size of files: 247 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.lsi.com

      Description:   LSI Logic MegaRAID Text User Interface management tool

      License:       LSI

*  sys-block/megarc

      Latest version available: 1.11-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.11-r1

      Size of files: 294 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.lsi.com

      Description:   LSI Logic MegaRAID Text User Interface management tool

      License:       LSI

...

sys-block/lsiutil

      Latest version available: 1.62-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.62-r1

      Size of files: 2,289 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.lsi.com/

      Description:   LSI Logic Fusion MPT Command Line Interface management tool

      License:       LSI

```

but I can monitor the array status only one of the two servers without problem the other not work:

```
megarc -ldInfo -l0 -a0

   **********************************************************************

         MEGARC MegaRAID Configuration Utility(LINUX)-1.11(12-07-2004)     

         By LSI Logic Corp.,USA

   **********************************************************************

     [Note: For SATA-2, 4 and 6 channel controllers, please specify

     Ch=0 Id=0..15 for specifying physical drive(Ch=channel, Id=Target)]

   Type ? as command line arg for help

   No Adapters Found   

   Error: No MegaRaid Found

```

```
/opt/bin/lsiutil 

LSI Logic MPT Configuration Utility, Version 1.62, January 14, 2009

0 MPT Ports found
```

and megactl, megarpt commands not give me any output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ~ #  /root/megactl-0.4.1/megactl
> 
>  ~ #  /root/megactl-0.4.1/megarpt
> ...

 

the device /dev/megraid0 seems to be 0

```
 ~ # ls -lah /dev/ | grep mega

crw-r--r--  1 root root   252,   0 Aug 21 15:58 megadev0

cr--------  1 root root   251,   0 Mar 20 19:57 megaraid_sas_ioctl_node
```

after some internet research i have tried with command:

```
mknod /dev/megadev0 c `cat /proc/devices | gawk '/megadev/{print$1}'` 0 2>/dev/null
```

without any changes.

Anyone can help me? any suggestion is appreciated, thanks in advance,

regards MaurizioLast edited by pigreco on Mon Feb 23, 2015 9:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

pigreco,

Do you have kernel support for the LSI Megaraid?

Is it built an a module but not loaded?

----------

## pigreco

hi, the LSI modules are built in

```
linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep MEGA

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y
```

----------

## gentoo-freak

```

zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -ie MEGA

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

```

but without 

```

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

```

```

megaraid_sas           72067  1

megaraid               28782  0

```

```

jfr:

echo 1 > /sys/block/sdX/device/rescan

```

any progress on this ? any suggestions wich tools worked well ? any libs other than pymegacli ?

cheers

----------

## pigreco

Hi,

I am sorry that I have not updated the discussion, I forgot.

My raid hardware had problems,  after having solved working properly

```
megarc -ldInfo -l0 -a0 

   **********************************************************************

         MEGARC MegaRAID Configuration Utility(LINUX)-1.11(12-07-2004)     

         By LSI Logic Corp.,USA

   **********************************************************************

     [Note: For SATA-2, 4 and 6 channel controllers, please specify

     Ch=0 Id=0..15 for specifying physical drive(Ch=channel, Id=Target)]

   Type ? as command line arg for help

   Finding Devices On Each MegaRAID Adapter...

   Scanning Ha 0, Chnl 0 Target 15  

      *******Information Of Logical Drive 0*******

     Logical Drive : 0( Adapter: 0 ):  Status: OPTIMAL

   ---------------------------------------------------

   SpanDepth :01     RaidLevel: 1  RdAhead : Adaptive  Cache: DirectIo

   StripSz   :064KB   Stripes  : 2  WrPolicy: WriteBack

   Logical Drive 0 : SpanLevel_0 Disks

   Chnl  Target  StartBlock   Blocks      Physical Target Status

   ----  ------  ----------   ------      ----------------------

   0      00    0x00000000   0x087be000   ONLINE

   0      01    0x00000000   0x087be000   ONLINE
```

regards,

Maurizio

----------

